# Reemplazo de los fet k8a60da, irg71c28u, 30f125



## silver31 (Oct 8, 2014)

funcionan en la fuente un tv lcd  lg ...


----------



## J2C (Oct 8, 2014)

Silver31

 Pues busca primero la datasheet de esos MosFet que necesitas y luego pregunta en los comercios de electrónica por donde vives cual tienen ellos que pueda reemplazarlos según la tensión, corriente y la resistencia en Drenaje-Source.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

